# Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen



## Somon (3. März 2013)

Hallo Angelfreunde-

ich angele schon seid längerem in diversen Binnengewässern und weiss so einigermaßen wie das funktioniert. |supergri

Nun fahren wir über Ostern für eine Woche auf eine schöne und abgelegene Insel in der kroatischen Adria (nahe Murter). Ich werde dort ein wenig meinem Hobby frönen, muss aber zugeben, das ich weder von Kroatien noch von der Adria, noch vom Meeresangeln auch nur den Hauch von Ahnung habe.

Was ich schon weiss ist, wie und wo ich an eine Berechtigungskarte komme.

Was würde ich gerne von Euch wissen:

1. Welche  Fische kann man da fischen und wie?
2. Kann man auch normale Angelei betreiben oder geht dort nur Big Game Fishing?
3. Kann man mit einer normalen Süßwasserausrüstung dort angeln?
4. Habt ihr mir einen Literaturtip oder einen Link damit ich mich ein wenig informieren kann?

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps und Hilfen-

g.


----------



## ulfisch (3. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

Ich weiß nicht genau wie es im Frühling aussieht. 
Ansonsten das übliche Zeug(Schrift)Barsche, Meeräschen, Brassenarten, Makrelenarten, Tunis? Kalamari, Oktapus und und und.
Kunstköder im Naturdesign Oberflächenköder, Blinker und Minnows für die mittlere Spinnrute.
Muscheln kalamari, Oktapus, Garnelen und Fischfetzen auf Grund
für eine 3m? Brandungsrute.

Zu Kroatien gibt es aber einige Threads und einiges im Netz.

Viel Spass:vik:


----------



## Somon (3. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

Vielen Dank @ Ulfisch.

Ich lese gerade den Thread von Scorpion ganz interessiert, da sind einige gute Infos drin.

Hat mir wer einen Tip für ein gutes Buch für das Fischen in der Adria? Vor allem machen mir die giftigen Tiere Sorgen.

Grüssle- g.


----------



## glavoc (4. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

giftig sind nur Petermänchen Link:
http://forum.net.hr/cfs-filesystemf...Discussions.Components.Files/19/0654.pauk.jpg

Verletzungen sehen dann in etwa so aus:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3664/3342087501_242ba309db.jpg?v=0

und Skorpionsfische:

http://pro.tour-indicom.com/plogger/plog-content/images/croatie/divers/croatia127skarpina.jpg

die sind nicht ganz so heftig...dann hat auch noch der Stachelrochen einen selbigen, giftigen und mit Wiederhaken versehenen.... Und eine Moräne sollte dich nicht beissen!!

Also nicht besonders grusselig...


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

Mach ihm mal keine Angst, Petermännchen muss nicht so fatal sein. Vielleicht in kroatischen Krankenhäusern ( Zitronensäure zur Desinfektion?--Vorurteile-)

Du liest den richtigen Thread, immer wieder der selbe Tipp: guck wies die Kroaten machen.


----------



## Jose (4. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

vorsicht ist geboten - panik und panikpanik sind gagaga

kannst auch hier lesen:
*Giftige Fische* in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer - Anglerboard.de


----------



## glavoc (6. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

@ "Petermännchen" nicht Zitronensäure, sondern Ammonjak: Aber als erstens bei einem Stich SOFORT versuchen soviel wie möglich von dem Gift herauszupressen, herausdrücken. Hilft manchmal schon. Anschließend, wenn vorhanden, 0,1 mol Ammonjaklösung drüber geben oder wenn nicht vorhanden, versuchen  termisch im warmen / heissem Wasser das Gift zu zerstören (Zerfällt unter Hitzeeinwirkung - dein Gewebe allerdings auch).
Bei meinem Onkel hat das rausdrücken gereicht... 

Für Allergiker kann so etwas nämlich durchaus problematisch werden siehe auch den Link von Jose...oder unterhaltet euch mal mit Einsatzkräften.
LG


----------



## Somon (7. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

Danke für die Tipps!

Ich habe bzgl. der Therapie des Giftes und einem evtl. Krankenhausaufenthaltes einen kleinen aber unschätzbaren Vorteil: ich bin Arzt. 
Ich werde mich mal die Tage über die Toxikologie des Petermänchens einlesen.

Aber ich suche immer noch ein gutes Buch zum Thema Angeln in der Adria & Kroatien.

Danke und Grüssle -g.


----------



## pasmanac (16. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*



Somon schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps!
> 
> Ich habe bzgl. der Therapie des Giftes und einem evtl. Krankenhausaufenthaltes einen kleinen aber unschätzbaren Vorteil: ich bin Arzt.
> Ich werde mich mal die Tage über die Toxikologie des Petermänchens einlesen.
> ...


 
Dein Arzt-Status hilft Dir in dem Fall genauso viel wie einem Mechaniker in der Wüste sein Wissen!#d

Steck Dir ein gutes Feuerzeug ein (eins das eine ordentliche Flamme macht) und, falls es tatsächlich passieren sollte, übe Dich in selfbranding, soviel Du eben noch aushalten kannst (ist, wie Du vermutlich mittlerweile schon weisst, ein Eiweissgift...).
Aber noch besser (und schmerzfreier): Merke Dir wie ein Petermännchen aussieht und vermeide einfach den direkten Körperkontakt - ebenso Nähe zum Körper, denn die Viecher können wie tot am Haken hängen um in der nächsten Sekunde in einem unglaublichen Radius herum zu zappeln....falls Du doch gestochen wirst: _Wellcome to the Club_ :m 

Auf welche Insel fährst Du denn und bist mit- oder ohne Boot unterwegs ?

Süßwasserausrüstung ist absolut o.k., musst sie halt nach Einsatz mit Süßwasser abspülen und gut ist.

Wenn´s zu Ostern kommst, hast gute Chancen Pelamiden auch vom Ufer aus zu fangen, die gehen ab wie Sau, werden daher bei _uns_ auch "Lokomotiven" genannt.


----------



## Mc-Fliege (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

Hallo Somon,
zum Thema Buch könnte ich Dir trotz einiger Fehler das Buch " Meeresfische Westeuropas und des Mittelmeeres" empfehlen. Die Meinungen daüber mögen geteilt sein, aber jeder sollte sich seine eigene Meinung dazu bilden und das Geld ist es auf jeden Fall wert.

Fürs Petermänchen empfiehlt sich auch eine mittelgroße Holzgrillzange (ist günstig und trägt im Fluggepäck nicht auf), damit kann man die wunderbar fixieren, enthaken und wieder dem Meer zuführen oder gleich auf den Grill legen, da ein leckerer Speisefisch.

Oder schau Dir mal die Lindy Landehandschuhe an.....die Handinnenfläche ist stichfest geschützt, damit lassen sich die Rückenstachelträger (Barsche, Skorpionfische, Drachenkopffische, Petermänchen,  sowie Fische unbekannter Herkunft wunderbar auf den Untergrund drücken und zur weitern Verwendung versorgen.
Ich persönlich nehme immer noch ein Handtuch nasses Handtuch dazu was ich über den Fisch lege.
Wenn man ganz sicher gehen will, kann man sich noch ein breites Lederarmband ums Handgelenk anlegen um den Pulsbereich zu schützen(Vene)

Was man mit Muränen macht, entscheidet die Größe der selbigen. Wenn Du die enthaken möchtest, dann grundsätzlich im Nacken hinter dem Kopf halten, denn da sitzt die größte Kraft von denen. Die Muräne hat bis zu 250 Wirbel was Sie sehr beweglich macht und Dir zum Nachteil gereichen könnte. Ein Beissholz empfiehlt sich hier. Ansonsten so nah wie möglich am Haken dass Vorfach kappen.

Aber lass Dich dadurch nicht verunsichern, denn wenn Du die Gefahren kennst sind Sie halb so schlimm. Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub und feine Fische.

Beste Grüße
Hartmut


----------



## Somon (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

Vielen Dank für die guten Tipps!

Besonders der mit den Handschuhe und der Holzzange hilft sehr. Ich zieh morgen gleich los und kauf mir das Zeug ein.

Das Buch habe ich mir gerade bei Amazon (jajajaaaaaa - die mit den schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen) bestellt - 14,99€ - das ist sogar recht günstig.

Ich möchte evtl. auch küstennah ein bisschen Spinfischen. Was für Köder sind dabei empfehlenswert - Wobbler, Twister, GuFis oder Blinker / Löffler? Und was für Zielfische könnte man damit fangen? Ist ein spezielles Vorfach empfehlenswert?

Am Freitag geht es los- ich freu mich schon tierisch. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter gut. Ich werde nach der Rückkehr auf Jeden Fall ausführlich hier und im Mittelmehrthread berichten. Ausserdem werde ich das Ganze auch in Bildern dokumentieren.

Danke für alle Informationen!

g.


----------



## Mc-Fliege (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

Hallo Somon,
die Lindy-Handschuhe wirst Du wahrscheinlich nur über den Versandweg bekommen. Du kannst Dir aber im Baumarkt auch ein paar Arbeitshandschuhe aus etwas dickerem Glattleder holen....die erfüllen auch ihren Zweck.

Zum Spinnfischen gehen eigentlich Meerforellenblinker immer ganz gut. Ich nehme am Meer immer ein Stahlvorfach, 070er Hardmono oder eine Spinnstange gehen aber wohl auch. Kommt immer drauf an wie der Untergrund ist ( scharfkantige Steine oder stark muschelbewachsene Steine) 

Die beste Zeit ist für mich immer vor Sonnenaufgang und nach Sonnenuntergang. (Stirnlampe!!!)

Beste Grüße
Hartmut


----------



## pasmanac (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*



Mc-Fliege schrieb:


> Ich nehme am Meer immer ein Stahlvorfach, 070er Hardmono oder eine Spinnstange gehen aber wohl auch.
> Beste Grüße
> Hartmut



Wir sprechen hier von der kristallklaren Adria in Kroatien und von leichtem Gerät/ Spinfischen - oder habe ich da was verpasst !?|bigeyes


----------



## Mc-Fliege (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

Hallo Pasmanac #h,
ob Du irgendetwas verpast hast kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich habe nur geschrieben wie " Ich " es mache und nicht wie andere es machen, oder man es machen sollte.

Anstatt mich zu zitieren, wäre es für Somon und andere interessierte Leser (mich eingeschlossen) nützlicher wenn Du schreiben würdest wie Du es...oder andere es machen. Denn davon lebt so ein Forum.

Nichts für ungut.

Beste Grüße
Hartmut


----------



## pasmanac (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*



Mc-Fliege schrieb:


> Anstatt mich zu zitieren, wäre es für Somon und andere interessierte Leser (mich eingeschlossen) nützlicher wenn Du schreiben würdest wie Du es...oder andere es machen. Denn davon lebt so ein Forum.
> 
> Nichts für ungut.
> 
> ...



Servus Hartmut,
Meer ist nicht gleich Meer; in trüben Meeren mag ja vielleicht ein Stahlvorfach taugen, in der Cro.-Adria ist es eher hinderlich, zum Spinnfischen sowieso. Auch ein 0,70er Hardmono und/oder Spinnstange sind hierfür völlig überdimensioniert!

Ich habe auf meinen Spinnruten z.Zt. 0.12er Geflecht mit 0.20 FC-Vorfach und gehe manchmal bis max. 0.30er FC hoch.

Auf meinen schwereren Geräten für küstennahen Einsatz habe ich i.d.R. 0.50er bis 0.70er FC - aber da bin ich schon mit Lebendköder und Trolling unterwegs.

In Kroatien gilt Küstennah: as dünn as möglich, das Meer ist absolut klar und die Fische sehen (fast) alles !

Was wir nun immer noch nicht wissen ist, ob Somon nun mit Boot oder nicht unterwegs ist !?#c


----------



## Mc-Fliege (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

Hallo Pasmanac,
danke Dir für die Infos #6

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## pasmanac (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

...hier ein paar Bilder von letzter Woche:

Auf der Rolle habe ich 0.20er Mono mit 2m 0.20FC und "handmade in croatia"-Wobbler (die Dinger laufen alle tip-top), auf der Zigeunerangel ist 0.80er Haupt, dann 10m 0.50er und 2m 0.50erFC, hier muss größer dimensioniert werden, da keine Rute/ Bremse zum abdämpfen vorhanden, Wobbler ist von DTD (Cro.-Billigmarke) aber mit dem Modell habe ich schon letztes Jahr Palamidas ohne Ende gecatcht...


----------



## zulu (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

Echte , kleine tunas !

light tackle game fish !

und das so dicht unter land

super :vik:

ich liebe das weiße "chicken meat"

von sarda sarda

#h

Z.


----------



## Mc-Fliege (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

Schöne Fische, sportliche Anerkennung.

Beste Grüße
Hartmut


----------



## Somon (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

Jungs - vielen Dank für die Tipps und Informationen!

Ich werde mit einem kleinen 5,50m & 6 PS Boot unterwegs sein. Wie oben schon erwähnt würde ich eher mich zwischen den Inseln rumtreiben und essbare Fische ala Doraden oder andere Barschartige fangen. Wie bekommt man diese am Besten - ansitzen auf Grund / Pose? Oder lieber Spinnen oder Schleppen?

Den Wobbler werde ich versuchen direkt in Murter zu kaufen, ausserdem auch ein paar Calamaris und andere Köder.

Ich fahre nachher in einen Baumarkt und schau mal nach guten Handschuhen... denn auf Peterpiekser hab ich keinen Bock.
Zu diesem Thema habe ich inzwischen aus vielen Quellen gehört, das dieser Drachenfisch wohl nach Entfernung aller Stacheln und Flossen, ein sehr guter Speisefisch ist. Habt ihr einen Zubereitungsvorschlag für diesen?

Ich muss alle Leute das Forum wirklich loben! Es ist super wie hilfsbereit die meisten sind. Ich werde mich in Zukunft  hoffentlich ein wenig revanchieren können.

Grüssle- g.


----------



## Smallgame (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

Viel spaß wünsch ich dir, die beiden Positionen welche ich dir verriet, sind wirklich gut und dürften reichen um ordentlich was zu fangen. Zwei Tipps noch am Rande, bevor du rausfährst achte immer auf die Wettervorhersage insbesondere die Bura kann einem schon fies überraschen und sehr gefährlich werden, und besorge dir von Privat Olivenöl, ist zwar recht teuer aber ist jede Kuna wert.


----------



## Somon (21. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

Hallo Angler's-

morgen geht es los!

Ich freue mich schon tierisch drauf und habe auch gewisse Vorbereitungen getroffen:

1. Auf den zwei Spinruten sind 0,30 Monofile Schnüre - Stahlvorfächer & diverse Wobbler / GuFis / Blinker stehen bereit.

2. Auf den zwei anderen Ruten sind 0,25 Monofile Schnüre - Grundbleie, Posen & anderes Material sind bereit

3. Stirnlampe ist gekauft.

4. Handschuhe mit Innen & Aussenleder + Unterarmschutz sind gekauft

5. Karte des Gewässers ist ausgedruckt - ich kaufe vor Ort noch eine Gewässerkarte

6. Der verstaubte SBF - See ist aufgehübscht.

Ich bedanke mich mal vorab für alle Tipps. Ihr bekommt so ab dem 03.-05.04.2013 einen Erlebnisbericht mit Bildern!

Bis dahin Frohe Ostern-

g.


----------



## ulfisch (21. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

Viel Spass und Petri heil


----------



## pasmanac (22. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

Na denn...._Petri_ !#h


----------



## zulu (22. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

petri

und gutes wetter

Z.


----------



## Snakesfreak (23. August 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde den Tread gerne mal aus der versenkung holen...

wir find in der Zeit vom 13-25. in HR unterwegs... 
Los geht es von oben die Küste runter bis max. Zadar und dann immer so 2-3 Tage auf dem Camingplatz und dann weiter. Leider habe ich kein Boot zur verfügung (nur BW-Schlauchboot, aber mir zu gefährlich) und muss vom Ufer aus fischen.
Man liest überall von Mono als Hauptschnur, aber ich hab eig. nur Geflecht auf meinen Rollen. Reicht es nicht wenn ich FC vor die Köder schalte oder muss ich umbedingt Mono haben?

Wär schön wenn der ein oder andrer noch Tips hätte (Stellen), zu Ködern findet man ja schon recht viel im Forum.

Oder vllt einer von euch da unterwegs und würde mich/uns mal mit nehmen? z.B gegen leckeres Essen oder geringen Obulus?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## pasmanac (25. August 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*



snakesfreak schrieb:


> wir find in der zeit vom 13-25. In hr unterwegs...



13.-25. Was ??;+


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. August 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

 SORRY!

13-25.09, macht die Vorfreude!

Fahren aber schon am 09.09 los, erst noch zum Schloss Neuschwanstein und dann noch ein paar Tage Venedig, die Frau will ja auch belustigt werden und dann kann ich mich fürs angeln rechtfertigen...


----------



## Snakesfreak (27. August 2013)

*AW: Kroatien: Anfänger in Sachen Mittelmeerfischen*

Keiner von euch in der zeit da unterwegs, oder zumindest nen Tipp für mich? 
Werde denke ich ehr schwereres Gerät mitnehmen, weil meine Winkelpicker mit max. 70g WG sind wohl etwas zu schwach auf der brust oder?


----------

